# Licht/Gamma-Korrektur bei Adobe Premiere Pro?



## tremere (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
Ich habe das Programm Adobe Premiere Pro....

Ich habe bei einer Party von Freunden ein Video gedreht, es auch ohne Probleme überspielen können.
So wie es nunmal ist, steht man da nicht unter voller Sonne oder Licht...deswegen ist das Video an manchen Stellen zu dunkel.

Mein Problem: WIe bekomm ich diese Teilstellen heller? Also den Film hechseln und die dunklen Stellen raussuchen ist kein Problem...wenn ich nun den Teil alleine habe, der dunkel ist, was muss ich machen? Ich hab schon unter Efefkten geschaut und sonst auch...doch ich bin ratlos...geht das überhaupt? Weil die Helligkeit auf der Kamera...die man extra noch einstellen konnte war so hoch, dass man ohne Probleme auf dieser auch was sehen konnte...doch auf dem PC ist alles abgedunkelter oder "Original"...

WIe mache ich das? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und habt Rat....


----------



## Joh (2. Oktober 2004)

z.B. Effekte/Videoeffekte/Bildsteuerung ---> Gamma-Korrektur
Diesen Filter ziehst du auf die Videospur. Einstellungen machst du dann
bei Effekteinstellungen.


----------



## tremere (3. Oktober 2004)

Hi, danke....hab´s ausprobiert...endlich  es....habe gestern 7 Stunden an dem einen Projekt gearbeitet...sah richtig gut aus...ja sah...
heute Morgen, hat mir das ganze WE versaut, ein Virus, oder auch nicht, von den Programmen wird keienr gefunden, doch mein Explorer stürzt immer ab und die Dateien sind nicht mehr anwählbar...und Adobe Premiere Pro ist auch kaputt...alles umsonst ich hab mich so geärgert...ich hab jetzt erstmal damit abgeschlossen....ich finde es doof und ärgere mich jedesmal, wenn ich soviel Mühe und Anstrengungen darein stecke und jedesmal ist das wieder kaputt und für Nichten....

Aber danke...*sniff*


----------

